# My Series Race - John's Slot Car Garage - 12/6/08



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

John and Nancy Ebersole opened the Garage for *My Series* racers from across the state on Saturday, December 6th. Another fun day of racing in Riverview.

*Spec NASCAR*
_Raced on the 200' Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney - 167 *Experienced Division Winner*
2. Jason Burnside - 162
3. William Burnside - 160
4. Rollin Isbell - 151
5. Lewis Burnside - 147
6. Thomas Burnside - 142
7. Matt Boman - 140
8. Stuart Andrews - 134 *Amateur Division Winner*
9. Robby Mena - 132
10. Jason Gillespie - 127
11. Danny Mayer - 127


*Open NASCAR*
_Raced on the 200' Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney - 178
2. William Burnside - 175
3. Aaron Rothstein - 168
4. Jason Burnside - 167
5. Rollin Isbell - 165
6. Matt Boman - 162
7. Phil Sloan - 161
8. Thomas Burnside - 155
9. Richard Houston - 152
10. Stuart Andrews - 102 (DNF)


*GTP*
_Raced on the 142' King_
1. Terry Tawney - 215
2. Rollin Isbell - 199
3. Matt Boman - 189
4. Danny Mayer - 186
5. Kenny Holton - 177
6. Jeff Cox - 175
7. Phil Sloan - 156
8. Stuart Andrews - 133


*Box 12*
_Raced on the 142' King_
1. Stu Marder - 256
2. Terry Tawney - 255
3. Jeff Cox - 252
4. Stuart Andrews - 108 (DNF)


----------

